# Dog Food Recalls



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2018)

The U.S. Food & Drug Administration has expanded their recall of dog food brands that have too much vitamin D, which could make your pet sick.
 Vitamin D is an essential nutrient for dogs, but very high amounts  can cause serious health problems like kidney failure or death.
 The recalled products were sold nationwide.
 The FDA also says the list of recalled products could continue to grow.
 The list of recalled dry dog food products provided to the FDA include:


*NUTRISCA*
Chicken and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
*NATURAL LIFE PET PRODUCTS*
Chicken & Potato Dry Dog Food
*SUNSHINE MILLS, INC.*
Evolve Chicken & Rice Puppy Dry Dog Food
Sportsman’s Pride Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food
Triumph Chicken & Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food
*ANF, INC.*
ANF Lamb and Rice Dry Dog Food
*LIDL (Orlando brand)*
Orlando Grain-Free Chicken & Chickpea Superfood Recipe Dog Food
*KROGER*
Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
*ELM PET FOODS, INC.*
ELM Chicken and Chickpea Recipe
ELM K9 Naturals Chicken Recipe
*AHOLD DELHAIZE*
Nature’s Promise Chicken & Brown Rice Dog Food
Nature’s Place Real Country Chicken and Brown Rice Dog Food
 You can find the full list of bag sizes and lot numbers here.


https://fox8.com/2018/12/04/fda-exp...-brands-pulled-for-making-dogs-violently-ill/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks Rose, luckily I don't use any of those brands.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Rose, luckily I don't use any of those brands.



Well I do, and am experiencing frequent urination


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well I do, and am experiencing frequent urination



Have your wife take up your water bowl 2 hours before she puts you to bed, that should help calm your problem overnight anyway.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have your wife take up your water bowl 2 hours before she puts you to bed, that should help calm your problem overnight anyway.



OK, and the self licking?


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Well I do, and am experiencing frequent urination


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2019)

more-
(WKRN) - The FDA is alerting pet owners and veterinary professionals about several recalls in dry dog foods.
The  FDA has recalled nine dry dog food brands after receiving complaints  that the dogs consuming these brands experienced vitamin D toxicity. 
Experts say symptoms to look for in your pet include drooling, vomiting, lethargy and loss of appetite. 
Consuming  foods with toxic levels of vitamin D can even lead to kidney failure or  other life-threatening side effects, veterinary professionals say. 
Veterinary  professionals recommend looking for an AAFCO label on the side of pet  food bags, like Purina has, when choosing a brand to feed your pet. 
This label guarantees that there has been a feeding trial which guarantees that the food is safe for your pet's consumption. 
The following dog food brands are a list taken directly from the FDA of items affected by the recall:
Sunshine Mills, Inc.
 Old Glory Hearty Turkey and Cheese Flavor Dog Food
 UPC 0-70155-14297-9 – 12.75 lb. bag
 TC3 29 October 2018
 TA1 30 October 2018
 TA2 30 October 2018
 TC1 30 October 2018
 TC2 30 October 2018
 TC3 30 October 2018
Evolve Chicken & Rice Puppy Dry Dog Food
 UPC 0-73657-00862-0 – 14 lb. bag
 UPC 0-73657-00863-7 – 28 lb. bag
Sportsman’s Pride Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food
 UPC 0-70155-10566-0 – 40 lb. bag
 UPC 0-70155-10564-0 – 40 lb. bag
Triumph Chicken & Rice Recipe Dry Dog Food
 UPC 0-73657-00873-6 – 3.5 lb. bag
 UPC 0-73657-00874-3 – 16 lb. bag
 UPC 0-73657-00875-0 – 30 lb. bag
Ahold Delhaize (firm has not yet issued recall press)
 Nature’s Promise Chicken & Brown Rice Dog Food
 UPC 068826718472 – 14 lb. bag
 All lot codes
 UPC 068826718471 – 28 lb. bag
 All lot codes
 UPC 068826718473 – 4 lb. bag
 All lot codes
Nature’s Place Real Country Chicken and Brown Rice Dog Food
 UPC 72543998959 – 5 lb. bag
 All lot codes
 UPC 72543998960 – 15 lb. bag
 All lot codes
Kroger (12/5/18)
 Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
 UPC 11110-83556 – 4 lb. bag
 All lot codes
King Soopers (12/5/18)
 Abound Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Dog Food
 UPC 11110-83556 – 4 lb. bag
 All lot codes
 UPC 11110-83573 – 14 lb. bag
 All lot codes
 UPC 11110-89076 – 24 lb. bag
 All lot codes
ELM Pet Foods, Inc. (11/29/18)
 ELM Chicken and Chickpea Recipe
 UPC 0-70155-22507-8 – 3 lb. bag
 D2 26 FEB 2019
 TE1 30 APR 2019
 TD1 5 SEP 2019
 TD2 5 SEP 2019
 UPC 0-70155-22513-9 – 28 lb. bag
 TB3 6 APR 2019
 TA1 2 JULY 2019
 TI1 2 JULY 2019
ELM K9 Naturals Chicken Recipe
 UPC 0-70155-22522-9 – 40 lb. bag
 TB3 14 Sep 2019
 TA2 22 Sep 2019
 TB2 11 Oct 2019
ANF, Inc. (11/28/18)
 ANF Lamb and Rice Dry Dog Food
 UPC 9097231622 – 3 kg bag
 Best by Nov 23 2019
 UPC 9097203300 – 7.5 kg bag
 Best by Nov 20 2019
Lidl (Orlando brand) (11/6/18)
 Orlando Grain-Free Chicken & Chickpea Superfood Recipe Dog Food
 Lidl product number 215662
 TI1 3 Mar 2019
 TB2 21 Mar 2019
 TB3 21 Mar 2019
 TA2 19 Apr 2019
 TB1 15 May 2019
 TB2 15 May 2019
Natural Life Pet Products (11/2/18, expanded 11/9/18)
 Chicken & Potato Dry Dog Food
 UPC 0-12344-08175-1 – 17.5 lb. bag
 Best by dates range: December 4, 2019 through August 10, 2020
Nutrisca (11/2/18)
 Chicken and Chickpea Dry Dog Food
 UPC 8-84244-12495-7 – 4 lb. bag
 UPC 8-84244-12795-8 – 15 lb. bag
 UPC 8-84244-12895-5 – 28 lb. bag
 Best by date range: February 25, 2020 through September 13, 2020

https://www.wspa.com/news/recall-issued-for-9-dry-dog-food-brands/1703345378


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Rose, don't use those brands, currently using Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice and Veg. dry food, but will soon be switching to Fromm.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for that list Rose. I'm good. :grin:


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2019)

Every week there are new recall notices it seems. 

https://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/SafetyHealth/RecallsWithdrawals/default.htm


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2019)

Something I get in my email to stay up-to-date with alerts    ...https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall-alerts/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Something I get in my email to stay up-to-date with alerts    ...https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall-alerts/



Thanks for all your useful information!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 1, 2019)

Awwwwwwwww  ^^  :coolpics:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for that information.  I don't buy those brands so I'm glad my dog food isn't on that list.


----------

